
“The University of Alberta, Southern California” - adenadel
http://groverlab.org/hnbfpr/2017-12-10-csu.html
======
adenadel
Additional commentary from Derek Lowe here

[http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2018/02/21/dow...](http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2018/02/21/down-
the-rabbit-hole-with-alireza-heidari)

